

Everyday: A Dailybooth competitor just for the iPhone - kacy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/21/everyday-iphone-app/

======
sim0n
I'd say Dailybooth has evolved passed the idea of just taking a photo in the
same pose every day of the year in to more of a photo-based communication
tool.

